# bigbud afghani/silver shiva/wappa/maroc



## nuhtz (Aug 26, 2007)

well i`ve just taken the first wappa down and its tasing lovely.. a bit couchlock unlike what it says on the pack. we got 4oz from the one plant.. all done in a mix of perlite and john innes no3.. still to go about a week away is 3 bigbud afghani. 2 silver shiva. and 3 maroc of witch the buds have turned a deep purple... and a week later 6 wappa and 4 b/b afghani the planing wasnt to good but the results were exellent heres some pics enjoy....


----------



## nuhtz (Aug 26, 2007)

any ideas on my next organic grow i.e dp blueberry / dr. hempseeds white wizzard / and g12 skunk pukka seeds...... any good yeilding organic info would be appreciated...nuhtz..uk


----------



## snortingkiwi (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey nuts.
"Afghani big bud" absolutley cranks mate.


----------



## whysohigh (Mar 12, 2009)

nuhtz said:


> well i`ve just taken the first wappa down and its tasing lovely.. a bit couchlock unlike what it says on the pack. we got 4oz from the one plant.. all done in a mix of perlite and john innes no3.. still to go about a week away is 3 bigbud afghani. 2 silver shiva. and 3 maroc of witch the buds have turned a deep purple... and a week later 6 wappa and 4 b/b afghani the planing wasnt to good but the results were exellent heres some pics enjoy....



nice job bro, i got the wappa too, goin on week 5 of flowering in a areo/hydro set up


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 29, 2009)

nice flowers!


----------

